# Reelfoot Lake



## Coy (Mar 5, 2011)

I just noticed this forum and thought I would share some pics that I took at Reelfoot Lake in Tennesee. We take an annual trip there and stay at Blue Bank Resort. If you hae not been, I highly recommend it. Great place for a little bt of money.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 5, 2011)

That lake is beautiful. We went down there last year for 4 days and nights with 13 guys for a bachelor party. The only things we caught were hangovers but we did not try very hard.


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2011)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!

Those pictures are awesome. Love that third one. Look at all those Tin Boats! :beer:

Blue Bank Resort?

I'm going to check it out.


----------



## arkansasnative (Mar 5, 2011)

Man i love Reelfoot... 

The founder/owner of Jimmy Dean sausage has a house on that lake... little fact of the day for ya!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2011)

Great shots, and especially like #2 and #3. I remember watching the Jimmy Dean show when I was much younger. He passed away June 2010. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Dean


----------



## bulldog (Mar 6, 2011)

Jim said:


> :WELCOME:
> 
> Thanks for joining!
> 
> ...



Check out Cypress Point also.


----------



## robr3004 (Mar 6, 2011)

Great Shots...I really like #3


----------



## flintcreek (Mar 6, 2011)

Great shots. I am from Alabama and have been reading about Reelfoot Lake all of my life. Reelfoot Stump Jumper boats...wood boats with a briggs and stratton inboard. I have always wanted to go to Reelfoot, maybe this year.

Flintcreek


----------



## rweathers1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Great pics!! Have been to Reelfoot a few times and love it. Great time worth checking into for a fun affordable trip.


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

Roadtrip? Tinboats meet? 2012?

Never too early to plan......................


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 9, 2011)

Jim said:


> Roadtrip? Tinboats meet? 2012?



Yes, that would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 9, 2011)

Ya'll let the one for 2011 slip through the cracks. :lol: 

I'd be up for an hour road trip. (You gotta love living here. I'm 15 minutes from KY Lake and 1 hour from the foot)

Check out Boyette's just down the street from the Blue Bank if you want to eat so much it will make you miserable.

Nice pics!


----------



## Jim (Mar 9, 2011)

Closest major airport is in Arkansas?


----------



## Coy (Mar 9, 2011)

I will be there April 7-10! Counting down the days! I have been reading some crazy stuff online though. Something about pumps taking all of the water out of the ground and causing reelfoot lake to drop in water level. Anyone hear anything about this? You Quackerstacker? Anyways, would be cool to finally meet some of the posters on here, and I may have to hit up Boyettes this year. Pretty good food huh? See you there?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim said:


> Closest major airport is in Arkansas?



I was thinking Memphis but there could be one closer in AR, I suppose.

I haven't heard anything about pumps taking all of the water unless it was a result of last year's drought and farmers trying to irrigate. We've had plenty of water in the last month to fill it back up. The Mississippi has been out of it's banks down in that area a couple of times now. Are you going after crappie or bluegill?

I grew up closer than an hour's drive to it but have never fished it because of the out of state license requirement. When you have KY Lake practically at your back door, you don't really need to travel anywhere else unless you just want a change of scenery.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim said:


> Closest major airport is in Arkansas?quote]
> 
> 
> Quackrstackr said:
> ...



Jim, Memphis will probably be the closest with direct flights. I'd be happy to pick you up and give you a ride :lol:


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 10, 2011)

Pic #3 belongs on the wall. What a great shot!


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

Lets plan this for 2012, who is down?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Im definately down. Reelfoot isnt that far for me at all. As long as im still in the states at that time. 2011 would be better


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Im definately down. Reelfoot isnt that far for me at all. As long as im still in the states at that time. 2011 would be better




Already used used my vacation days (planned for the year) for 2011. I wish coy posted that picture sooner. :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Im definately down. Reelfoot isnt that far for me at all. As long as im still in the states at that time. 2011 would be better
> ...



Maybe I'll do a little reconnaissance work in the meantime 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 10, 2011)

Jim said:


> Lets plan this for 2012, who is down?




Are we talking about Reelfoot? June 15th, 2012 is the day I retire!  . May not tow my electric rig that far, but I'll bum a ride on someones rig if available.


----------



## Coy (Mar 10, 2011)

I will be there at the end of March or early April in 2012. Good crappie time! That is what we fish for when we go. But you can also catch largemouth, catfish, etc. This place also produces the biggest bluegill I have ever seen! Great place.


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh man...Who can do a fish fry?


----------



## Codeman (Mar 10, 2011)

Well hopefully life will be more normal for me by then I'm defiantly in. It's only about an hour and a half for me. And Jim Memphis would defiantly be your closest Major Airport. 

Nice pics Coy. I'd really like to get down there and shoot some pics.


----------



## ejones1961 (Mar 14, 2011)

Coy said:


> I will be there April 7-10! Counting down the days! I have been reading some crazy stuff online though. Something about pumps taking all of the water out of the ground and causing reelfoot lake to drop in water level. Anyone hear anything about this? You Quackerstacker? Anyways, would be cool to finally meet some of the posters on here, and I may have to hit up Boyettes this year. Pretty good food huh? See you there?




The water level is back up now, we have had quite a bit of rain the last couple of weeks. Reelfoot is known for panfish but has a nice population of largemouth bass lots in the 4-8 lb range.


----------



## Jim (Mar 14, 2011)

How is there in June?


----------



## ejones1961 (Mar 14, 2011)

Crappie has usually slowed down but can be found in deeper water. Close to the full moon the Bream/bluegill will be spawning and there could be a bunch of people after them. Usually early and late are good for largemouth. This lake is full of lilly pads, cypress trees, stumps and logs, plenty of territory for fish to hide. I am attaching a fishing report from mid june last year to give you an idea. This is not a lake to forget your insect repellant at.

Reelfoot Lake Fishing Report for:
June 14, 2010


Reelfoot Lake is pool level, water temps are 83 to 85 degree range. Water color is clear to slightly stained (greenish / brown) all over the lake.

Bluegill: Great! bluegill are being caught 3-5' around the pads and shore line on popeye jigs, crickets and wax worms. 

Crappie: Fair. Some are being caught in 12-15' water drifting minnows or jigs. Remember, the limit is 30 Crappie per day per man. There are no size limits on Reelfoot Lake.

Bass: Good. Some nice size fish are being caught around the shore line fishing the duckweed with top water baits. Fish the trees and lilly pads using soft plastics, spinnerbaits and jigs.

Catfish: Great. The catfish are on fire and biting all over the lake. Some are still being caught fishing Yo-Yo's and trotlines. 

Stripes: No report


----------

